# Allen MacKissic Chipper/Shredder damaged impeller



## NiceEngineer (Jul 29, 2011)

I have recently obtained an Allen Power 5hp Briggs & Stratton garden chipper/shredder needing quite a few repairs. It also has markings MacKissick inc, Model LSC505, who may have been the original manufacturer. The branch chute seems to have been blocked off for no reason and the previous owner had been putting large stuff down the leaf/cuttings chute and badly damaged the impeller. Some pictures are here:
https://picasaweb.google.com/104082471244106840480/AllenShredderJuly282011#

The radial vanes have been twisted, causing the pivots for outer 'flails' (I think that's what you call the shredding 'fingers') to buckle. A few of the flails are missing as well - no wonder he said that there was excessive vibration !

I guess it is extremely unlikely/expensive to get a replacement impeller and it will be another little project in my workshop. Can anyone confirm that the radial vanes and pivots should be perpendicular to the impeller back face and that I can use mild steel for the flails (they don't appear to be hardened, just 'brutish' looking !). Also, there are a couple of bits of small plate welded on to the back face of the impeller, about 180deg around from the chipper blade slot, (doesn't look very professional) that may be as some form of balancing ?

Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you priced a replacement?


----------



## NiceEngineer (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't know where to source a replacement impeller - I believe that Allen Power are no longer in business - I am in the UK. Do you know any possible suppliers ?
Best Regards


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

Check your local scrap/junk yards, look on Ebay and Craigslist. I'm American so I really don't know where else to steer you to. Best of luck to you, I hope you find it.


----------

